# Santas warned 'ho ho ho' offensive to women



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

> .
> Sydney's Santa Clauses have instead been instructed to say "ha ha ha" instead,



http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20071115/wl_asia_afp/lifestyleaustraliachristmasoffbeat


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh geez....


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonderd when some jerkweed would come up with something this stupid..Falls right in line with those that refuse to say Merry Christmas..


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 15, 2007)

Every holiday season someone has to make a political statement.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 15, 2007)

As to the women who would be offended by this, well, if the shoe fits...


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 15, 2007)

It's these kinds mandates made by establishments run by the mentally challenged that give PC language a bad rap.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 15, 2007)

This cartoon is old.....


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 15, 2007)

It's all too funny to me ... LOL ... who would've thunk it. Absolutely rediculous. What's next?


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 15, 2007)

Dang... if they can do this to Santa, can the Jolly Green Giant be far behind?

Santa will now have to use that other traditional greeting:  "*****, where's my money?"


----------



## Kacey (Nov 15, 2007)

You know, I though political correctness had gone too far before... now I *know* that it has.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 15, 2007)

How absurd!  :disgust:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 15, 2007)

"How lawyers are ruining the world"


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 15, 2007)

Kacey said:


> You know, I though political correctness had gone too far before... now I *know* that it has.


 
The creepy thing about it is that 'politically correct' started out as a sarcastic term for the little busybodies who wanted to tell everyone how to think.  They not only adopted the term but ran with it.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 15, 2007)

What's next, will we have to rename garden implements?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> This cartoon is old.....


 
And now it is reality 

I just figured that those that took offense cant spell.

If that is not the case then 

Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam needs to be renamed
Don Ho cannot sell records anymore until he changes his name
HO gauge train sets should be pulled from the shelves
The symbol for Holmium (Ho) needs to be changed
Gung ho
heave-ho
Heigh-ho
ho-hum

All are offensive

I am not sure if hobo is allowed however or Hoboken for that matter but I guess I wil just have to wait and see.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't forget the satanic Ho-Hos: the official snack cake of oppression.


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> And now it is reality
> 
> I just figured that those that took offense cant spell.
> 
> ...


 
One more of these and I'm gonna heave-ho...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> This cartoon is old.....



That summed it up.


----------



## exile (Nov 15, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> It's all too funny to me ... LOL ... who would've thunk it. Absolutely rediculous. What's next?



Don't ask, lest you get an answer... and whatever it consists of, it will be the stupidest thing yet... till the next one...!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 15, 2007)

I work at "The Valley Ho", and don't think I haven't had fun with that, nor does it go un-commented on when I tell people this. 
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Nov 15, 2007)

Those that are offended by this are trying to be offended, and therefore deserve to be offended


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe we could use uncle Pauly's version, "Yo, yo , yo"


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 15, 2007)

Big Don said:


> Those that are offended by this are trying to be offended, and therefore deserve to be offended


 
Very good point.

This whole is, apart from being just sad, a bit strange.  Ho is just not part of the Australian vernacular (even if some countries do view us as just a southern hemisphere US) unless you are talking about gardening.

The company at the centre of this is Westaff, a US employment firm.  It just sounds to me like some young go getter has come out to Australia to get to know the business and has made this recommendation based on his own language slang set.

Of course, I'm probably wrong and it is just another sad, sorry small-minded person thinking they are somehow protecting the world from something.


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2007)

the linked news article: said:
			
		

> Leave Santa alone.



AMEN!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> AMEN!


Or he'll poop down your chimney!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 15, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> And now it is reality
> 
> I just figured that those that took offense cant spell.
> 
> ...




Ho boy...


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Or he'll poop down your chimney!



Eeeeyuw...what an image!


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought that it wasn't the "ho, ho, ho" that is sexual harassment, it's the slap on the *** afterwards. 

:lol:


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 15, 2007)

morph4me said:


> What's next, will we have to rename garden implements?


 
I was told at work that I can't call wire cutters "dikes" anymore. If you are offended by a word because you don't understand the context in which a word is being used, who is to blame? The offended party.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 15, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I was told at work that I can't call wire cutters "dikes" anymore. If you are offended by a word because you don't understand the context in which a word is being used, who is to blame? The offended party.


Yep, and I remember reading a few years ago that a group was trying to ban the use of master/slave terminology for IDE devices in computers.


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 15, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Yep, and I remember reading a few years ago that a group was trying to ban the use of master/slave terminology for IDE devices in computers.


 
I'm just waiting for the powers that be to say that calling electrical connectors "male" or "female" is sexist. Sure, it's kind of crass if you think about it, but nobody thinks about it that way.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 15, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I was told at work that I can't call wire cutters "dikes" anymore. If you are offended by a word because you don't understand the context in which a word is being used, who is to blame? The offended party.


 


Kreth said:


> Yep, and I remember reading a few years ago that a group was trying to ban the use of master/slave terminology for IDE devices in computers.


 

And then there is the group of truly radical feminists, a few years back, who wanted History changed to Herstory because it supposedly excluded women.  From listening to them you got the impression that they thought the word meant 'his story'.


----------



## thardey (Nov 15, 2007)

In high school (right as the term "politically correct" was coined) the teacher passed out a paper telling us that the following terms shouldn't be used in formal writing anymore:

Waitress => Waiter/waitstaff
Stewardess => Steward
Actress => Actor

etc.

Also, unless we were talking about a specific person of which the gender was know/relevant, we were to only use plural pronouns, because the plural gave the option of being neutral without resorting to using "it" to refer to a person.

Personally, I was/am all in favor of using "it", just to show how weird all of this has become. I can't wait for the Latin-language countries to try to become gender-neutral!


----------



## crushing (Nov 15, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> And now it is reality
> 
> I just figured that those that took offense cant spell.
> 
> ...


 
So what's a ho-hum then?  Does it have anything to do with a kazoo?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Yep, and I remember reading a few years ago that a group was trying to ban the use of master/slave terminology for IDE devices in computers.


 
Cable select will be next


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2007)

thardey said:


> Personally, I was/am all in favor of using "it", just to show how weird all of this has become. I can't wait for the Latin-language countries to try to become gender-neutral!



They already are trying to become gender-neutral.  Online, it is very common to see the at-symbol used as a way of meaning both -o and -a.  

example:
_Amig@s _instead of _Amigas y Amigos_ or just _Amigos_.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

crushing said:


> So what's a ho-hum then? Does it have anything to do with a kazoo?


 

I don't think the rules of MT will let me explain :uhyeah:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 15, 2007)

Gag me with a Claymore mine.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2007)

We don't use it here either, if we hear it on a film or television programme we tend to smile because it sounds funny on things like Jerry Springer etc!

A friend of mine who was working in a NATO kindergarten ( for the kids of service personnel not for NATO servicepeople lol though....) horrified the American staff when she, in front of the children no less, called the thing you use to rub out pencils marks with,....a rubber! She was hauled up in front of the boss and made to repeat it's an eraser, it's an eraser. Yeah she said "a rubber".


----------



## thardey (Nov 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> They already are trying to become gender-neutral.  Online, it is very common to see the at-symbol used as a way of meaning both -o and -a.
> 
> example:
> _Amig@s _instead of _Amigas y Amigos_ or just _Amigos_.




Great. 

L@s Nin@s. yeah, that'll work. Of course, If I waited a couple of years, it would take me half as long to learn my Spanish verbs!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 15, 2007)

Doesn't seem to work for me .... el nin@, la nin@... nope doesn't work :idunno:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 15, 2007)

I heard talk of this on the radio this morning. I think it's absolutely ridiculous. I'm really disgusted with the whole PC thing. People have got to lighten up already! I know if I was visiting Santa at the mall and he said, "ho, ho, ho" I sure the hell wouldn't think he was calling me a whore! lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> They already are trying to become gender-neutral. Online, it is very common to see the at-symbol used as a way of meaning both -o and -a.
> 
> example:
> _Amig@s _instead of _Amigas y Amigos_ or just _Amigos_.


 
I read an article many years ago in a college class that was advocating getting rid of the word "Man" or "men" in association with certain jobs

Policeman, Firemen, Mailman, etc. 

The use of person was not good enough they wanted a gender neutral term (apparently the felt person was not gender neutral enough) they wanted to use "gen"
Policegen, firegen, mailgen. 

My only comment was that the word mail can be misunderstood by the illiterate there for mailman should be gengen. The teacher did not appreciate it at all. 

Maybe Santa could say Gen gen gen instead of ho ho ho


----------



## thardey (Nov 15, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Doesn't seem to work for me .... el nin@, la nin@... nope doesn't work :idunno:




That's 'cause you're doing it wrong. It needs to be @l nin@, l@ nin@ . . . .No wait, I mean @@ nin@, @@ nin@. Yeah, that's better. Oh ##@#$$%.


----------



## thardey (Nov 15, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I read an article many years ago in a college class that was advocating getting rid of the word "Man" or "men" in association with certain jobs
> 
> Policeman, Firemen, Mailman, etc.
> 
> ...



Oh, I forgot about that part. The paper that got handed out wanted us to refer to them as "persons".

Firepersons, policepersons, personpeople. (The occupation previously known as "mailmen".)

But! if it was a neutral title, that was generally held by men, like "doctors", we had to designate "female doctor," or the opposite: "male nurse," or "male receptionist," so there wouldn't be any confusion.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 15, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> A friend of mine who was working in a NATO kindergarten ( for the kids of service personnel not for NATO servicepeople lol though....) horrified the American staff when she, in front of the children no less, called the thing you use to rub out pencils marks with,....a rubber! She was hauled up in front of the boss and made to repeat it's an eraser, it's an eraser. Yeah she said "a rubber".


 
This actually annoys me a bit.  The damn thing is a rubber because its made from rubber.  I've never actually heard of an eraser tree.  Where the hell do people think the term to rub someone out came from?  Not from the bloody word eraser that's for sure.  If you follow this staggeringly prudish line of reasoning then you would be able to refer to France at all (though some might say that's a good thing ).


----------



## thardey (Nov 15, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> This actually annoys me a bit.  The damn thing is a rubber because its made from rubber.  I've never actually heard of an eraser tree.  Where the hell do people think the term to rub someone out came from?  Not from the bloody word eraser that's for sure.  If you follow this staggeringly prudish line of reasoning then you would be able to refer to France at all (though some might say that's a good thing ).



Okay, you've lost me. What does France have to do with rubber?


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2007)

thardey said:


> L@s Nin@s. yeah, that'll work. Of course, If I waited a couple of years, it would take me half as long to learn my Spanish verbs!


I though that in Spanish when talking about a group made up of both genders, then the male form of the word was used.  Like "they" ellos for males and mixed groups, ellas for females (spelling is probably off)?


----------



## Carol (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray said:


> I though that in Spanish when talking about a group made up of both genders, then the male form of the word was used.  Like "they" ellos for males and mixed groups, ellas for females (spelling is probably off)?



Need to read back a few posts


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 15, 2007)

thardey said:


> Okay, you've lost me. What does France have to do with rubber?


 
Maybe its not so clear.  

But in Britain and here is Australia condoms are sometimes called French Letters.  And, of course, there is the fact that Condom is a town in France.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2007)

Sheesh.


----------



## Marginal (Nov 16, 2007)

Couldn't they ring Santa with Hostess HoHo's and claim he was simply contractually bound to mention the product name at regular intervals?


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 16, 2007)

Marginal said:


> Couldn't they ring Santa with Hostess HoHo's and claim he was simply contractually bound to mention the product name at regular intervals?


 
Perhaps, but then he'd have to say Ho-Ho and must not, under any circumstances, proceed to the third and final Ho.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Perhaps, but then he'd have to say Ho-Ho and must, under no circumstances, proceed to the third and final Ho.


 
First thou dress as Santa. Then thou must say ho ho. Two shall be the number of the Ho and the number of the Ho shall be two. Three shalt thou not Ho, neither shalt thou Ho once, excepting that thou then proceedeth to the second Ho. Four is right out. Once the number Two, being the number of the Ho, be reached, then thou Sayeth Merry Christmas


----------



## crushing (Nov 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Perhaps, but then he'd have to say Ho-Ho and must not, under any circumstances, proceed to the third and final Ho.


 
But, Santa must be careful not to be holding his Ding Dong while saying Ho-Ho.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Perhaps, but then he'd have to say Ho-Ho and must not, under any circumstances, proceed to the third and final Ho.


...without proceeding to 4... :lol:

EDIT: Ah, Xue Sheng beat me to it...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Perhaps, but then he'd have to say Ho-Ho and must not, under any circumstances, proceed to the third and final Ho.



One hates to think of there being a _final _ho.


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 16, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I heard talk of this on the radio this morning. I think it's absolutely ridiculous. I'm really disgusted with the whole PC thing. People have got to lighten up already! I know if I was visiting Santa at the mall and he said, "ho, ho, ho" I sure the hell wouldn't think he was calling me a whore! lol


*OBITUARY OF THE LATE MR. COMMON SENSE *


Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has
been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since
his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be
remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as:
Knowing when to come in out of the rain;
Why the early bird gets the worm;
Life isn't always fair;
and Maybe it was my fault. 
Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies: 
(don't spend more than you can earn) 
and reliable strategies: 
(adults, not children, are in charge).

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but
overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a 6 -year- old boy
charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended
from school for using mouthwash after lunch; a 10 yr old boy expelled from school for bringing a 1 1/2 inch plastic gun from his GI Joe doll;and a teacher fired for
reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition.

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job
that they themselves had failed to do in disciplining their unruly
children. It declined even further when schools were required to get
parental consent to administer Tylenol, sun lotion or a band-aid to a
student; but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant and
wanted to have an abortion.

Common Sense lost the will to live as the Ten Commandments became
contraband; churches became businesses; and criminals received better
treatment than their victims.

Common Sense took a beating when you couldn't defend yourself from a
burglar in your own home and the burglar could sue you for assault.

Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to
realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot. She spilled a little in her
lap, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement. Common Sense was preceded
in death by his parents, Truth and Trust; his wife, Discretion; his
daughter, Responsibility; and his son, Reason.

He is survived by his 3 stepbrothers; I Know My Rights, Someone Else Is To
Blame, and I'm A Victim.

Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 17, 2007)

He will be sorely missed


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> I wonderd when some jerkweed would come up with something this stupid..Falls right in line with those that refuse to say Merry Christmas..


Off topic a little....Lowe's is no longer selling Christmas tree's they're calling them Happy Tree's....FR(ediculous)..OOPS can't say FR anymore may offend someone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Off topic a little....Lowe's is no longer selling Christmas tree's they're calling them Happy Tree's....FR(ediculous)..OOPS can't say FR anymore may offend someone.


 
Nah... to stay within the post FR is fine you just cant say HoDAMN I said hooh noI did it again.. I just cant stop saying ho.RATS..I give up 

Hey. I wonder if it is ok to say oh-oh-oh?


----------

